# Chez's Run with IronMagLabs SUPERDMZ 3.0



## chez (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Folks

Thanks to IronMagLabs for giving us reps a shot at the new heavyweight addition to our already great lineup.














I will be using 3.0 @ 1 cap per day. I am pretty sure I will see good results while minimizing side effects.

I will be on dirty bulk, so no thought process will be put into food intake except MOAR!! I will round it out with fruit and vegetables.

I hope to put some nice mass on my hairy carcass.


















Popped my first cap on Saturday afternoon, then another on Sunday morning before gym.

Squat - 130x10x3
Leg Press - 275x15x3
Leg curl - 40x15x3
Calf Raise - 120x12x3
Seated front delt raise - 30x10x3 ea arm
Seated lateral raise - 30x10x3 ea arm
Shrugs - 150x10x3
Shoulder Press - 140x10x3

Treadmill 15:00


----------



## chez (Jan 4, 2014)

Decline bench 130x10x3
Flat bench 130x10x4 180x10x2 225x8
Db OHP 45X10X4 55X10X4
Cable Fly 30x10x10
T bar rows 90x10x8
Lat pulldown 100x10x8

Stride trainer 15:00

Cooked this fat bird last night covered in bacon for 5 hours, ate the **** out of it. 






Made a good breakfast omelette this morning with advocado.


----------



## chez (Jan 4, 2014)

Note: This run was actually started Dec 28th, so I am posting updates until the most recent


----------



## chez (Jan 4, 2014)

1/2/2014

Smith Machine Bench 225X10X10
 DB Flys 35X10X10
 Skull Crushers 60LB BB 10X10
 Seated Dip 100X10X10

 I know its a little early, but the pump and vascularity from this stuff is quite evident. I feel really good so far and I definatley am not getting tired in the gym, I just wanna work out all day. There is a blizzard headed our way tonight, so I am actually looking forward to some major shoveling! Thats just sick.

Today I ate:

 Two chicken cutlets on a bagel sandwich
 Two bowls of Lucky Charms
 Two milano Cookies
 Roast Beef and Cheddar wrap with lettuce, tomato onions
 Protein Bar (Supreme Protein large rocky road)
 Three bowls of homemade crock pot macaroni and cheese
 One more chicken cutlet
 Three chocolate chip cookies homemade
 Two Flounder cutlets with Rice Pilaf


----------



## chez (Jan 4, 2014)

Its going down ..... ice, milk, chobani, blueberries, strawberries, kiwi, banana, protein & peanut butter


----------



## chez (Jan 4, 2014)

Leg pics


----------



## chez (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 4, 2014)

You may wanna go to the doc and get that gyno checked out.. Or I don't think you should be doing dirty bulk. How about a clean cut?


----------



## chez (Jan 4, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> You may wanna go to the doc and get that gyno checked out.. Or I don't think you should be doing dirty bulk. How about a clean cut?



I have had them big ole nips since I was 13. I also have alot if excess fat. The dirty bulk won't help for sure. I'm used to my nips by now. No lump behind them either. 

I was never good at cutting lol.


----------



## chez (Jan 5, 2014)

Bulking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeOh18mWWzg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## chez (Jan 6, 2014)

Single arm DB rows - 65x10x8 ea side
Lat Pulldown- 100x10x10
Cable Crossovers- 30 ea sidex10x10 
Dips - 10x10
Tricep DB ohp- 50x10x10

Feel pretty good still, no new news. That alpha feel is starting and the endurance in the gym is better and better.


----------



## 502 (Jan 8, 2014)

nice log, won't be using any of that myself though.


----------



## chez (Jan 8, 2014)

502 said:


> nice log, won't be using any of that myself though.



Thanks. You are certainly not alone, I couldn't get anyone to log it on this forum. Not sure why.....


----------



## chez (Jan 8, 2014)

Smith Machine Flat Press 180x10x10
SM Incline Press 130x10x10
Cable Flys 30x10x10 (pulley height dropped two notches w ea set)
BB curl 70x10x10 (changing grip throughout)
Pull ups 10x4 
Front raises KB 30x10x3
Side raises KB 25x10x3

Endurance is through the roof. Time is the only factor that made me leave the gym. I felt like I could stay forever.


----------



## chez (Jan 11, 2014)

Dips - 10x10
Pull ups 10X7
Push ups - Normal - 10x5
Push ups - Legs Elevated - 10x5
Crunches 15x10

No lifting today just bullshit bodyweight excersices. I started gaining weight steadily as expected at the begining of this run but now its dropping. I strated at 227, went up to 234 and now I am down to 219. The dirty bulk was fun but the excess fat intake has not been kind to me so I am back to eating cleaner with dirty thrown in there. 

Increasing my taurine intake and water consumption has helped a bit too. I say it every cycle but I really, really, really, need some test in my life. The SuperDMZ 3.0 is great stuff but test with it would make it complete. For now, 4-Andro will be joining the mix to help even out my mood, libido and energy. 

On the plus side muscles feel inflated all day, veins popping out everywhere and strength is very good.


----------



## chez (Jan 15, 2014)

Took a few days off the gym to push the reset button on myself, catch up on some sleep, chill time with wife, kids. It was needed and well worth it. I banged my wife so hard the other day (thanks to cialis) she had trouble sitting! feelzgoodman. SuperDMZ holds the gains up even if you take some time off, which is cool. I am starting to get the nagging ache i get on every cycle on my abdomen, right side. It doesnt hurt its just annoying. Still however, good feelz all around. Will hit the gym tonight and back to posting workouts and foodz.


----------



## chez (Jan 16, 2014)

Squat ATG 180X10X4 
Calf Raises 150x20x5
Leg Extension 40x20x5
Leg Press 185x10x5

TBar Rows 90x15x5
Flat Bench 180x10x5

Stride Trainer 12:00

Post WO shake:
 Iml Whey Isolate
 Milk/ 2 whole eggs/ Chobani Bluberry/banana/strawberries

Breakfast time...






Leaning out a bit....


----------



## chez (Jan 18, 2014)

Single Arm DB Rows 80x10x3 ea
TBar Rows 130x10x4
Lat Pulldown 100x12x5
Deltoid Flys 70x12x5
Front Raises DB 30eax12x3
Side Raises DB 30eax12x3
Shoulder Press 120x10x4
Shrugs 100xFailx3

Felt great in the gym. Workout was stellar. Great pump and boss feeling.

Harder to eat right with the insane hunger brought on by 3.0, but I'm giving it my best efforts.


----------

